# Vikings: Valhalla: Erster actionreicher Trailer zur Spin-Off-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vikings: Valhalla: Erster actionreicher Trailer zur Spin-Off-Serie* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Januar 2022)

Hoffentlich wird die Geschichte besser erzählt als die letzten paar Staffeln von Vikings.


----------



## VeriteGolem (22. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird die Geschichte besser erzählt als die letzten paar Staffeln von Vikings.


Äh nein. Das hier ist die Kuh melken bis sie tot umfällt. Du wirst sehr viele nordische Gesänge, Fackeln und starrende bärtige Männer sehen. Dazu weiß angemalte Weiber die irgendwelche Opfer bringen. Kamera ist sicher auch wieder auf Bokeh=100% gedreht.

Vikings hätte nach der Heathen Army Schluß sein sollen. Ragnar Down, seine Söhne ownen Großbritannien. Fertig.


----------



## MarcHammel (22. Januar 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Äh nein. Das hier ist die Kuh melken bis sie tot umfällt.


Die Kuh melken ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn die Geschichte auch gut unterhält. 



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Du wirst sehr viele nordische Gesänge, Fackeln und starrende bärtige Männer sehen. Dazu weiß angemalte Weiber die irgendwelche Opfer bringen.


Wäre auch enttäuschend, wenn ich das nicht zu sehen bekäme.  



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Vikings hätte nach der Heathen Army Schluß sein sollen. Ragnar Down, seine Söhne ownen Großbritannien. Fertig.


Eben drum. Nach Ragnars Tod ging die Story ziemlich bergab. Sie hatte zwar immer wieder mal ihre Momente und einige richtig epische Szenen, aber alles in allem war es doch deutlich schwänger als Staffel 1 bis 4.1.


----------

